# TR to PR



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

hey Experts,

please enlighten me on the process of converting a TR in to a PR after 2years?

what are the requirements & the process?


Rgds,

praz


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

What TR visa are you talking about? You can just 'convert' to PR just because you have been in the country 2yrs.

You need to qualify, make an EOI for a visa, get invited and apply with everyone else. 

You may need to do a skills assessment and do IELTS depending on the circumstances.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Shel.. thanks so much for your reply

TR visa i'm hoping to go on is a 489 to WA state sponsorship

I've already got a positive skill assessment(ANZSCO 511112) & IELTS 7 in each band

want to know what requirements i need to fullfill as a TR to apply for PR

as u mentioned would regional stay for 2 years itself be sufficient to get PR?

or do i have to work in a similar job for a certain time frame & sit for IELTS gain after 2 years?

as per my agent an year of any sort of paid employment is sufficient to apply for PR

Value your expertise on this...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi , 

there are different PR visa subclasses. Since your occupation code (ANZSCO 511112) is on schedule 2 of the CSOL you can not apply for a skilled independent (189) visa but will need some sort of nomination or sponsorship (state/territory/region or employer). 

Your occupation is on WA's state migration plan, so that's good. I'd suggest to read through the "How to apply for state sponsorship" guide by WA. You can go for a 190 visa directly, if you can claim enough points. 

If you are currently on a 489 visa, you may also be able to apply for PR through the Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887). Read up on the requirements here. To summarize, you need to *live at least two years* in a designated regional area before lodging the application and *work there full-time for one year*. Read up on the details. 

More recommended reading: 

DIAC Booklet 6 
Skill Select page

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you very much Monika..

by the way do you have any idea as to the aforesaid one year full-time work has to be related to your nominated occupation? in my case project administration related?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

No you can work in any field you want but you must be employed full time. If you were desperate for income and to get the work done so you qualify for PR you could work as a taxi driver, in a supermarket anything at all.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks shel, does it demand you sit for IELTS again when applying for PR?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes you will need IELTS to get points, you need a minimum of 6 for theses visas.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shel,

Thanks for your valuable feedback

Any idea as to how the points are calculated for 887? for a 6 in each band score i will not be eligible for any points, hence will i have sufficient points?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi praz567, 

the 887 visa is not a points-based visa. You can check the criteria that you have to fulfill here: 887 - Eligibility

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

No but the 489 is which is one of the eligibility criteria for applying for the 887. You need to meet all of the requirements of both visas to apply for the 887 ie IELTS which may need to be redone if it has expired.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Monica, what about IELTS ? I have already got 7 in each band & in process of getting a 489, do i need to re-sit before applying for 887 after 2 years?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi praz567, 

if I interpret the 887 eligibility requirements on the DIAC homepage correctly, the primary applicant does not have to submit an IELTS score for a 887 visa. However, a secondary applicant (partner, parent etc.) has to show functional English (IELTS average 4.5). DIAC considers IELTS results as valid for three years, as far as I remember. Google it . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

IELTS is valid for 2 years...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi praz567, 

no, you wouldn't have to sit IELTS again if you are the primary applicant. Why is this so important? You scored a band 7, so re-sitting should not be an issue even if you had to... 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shel/Monika,

My statesponsorship app was submitted yesterday for a 489 by my agent.. 

Please enlighten me on the process from here?

how long will it take to get the VISA?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi praz567, 

now you wait . According to the DIAC Service Charter they aim to process most 489 visas within 6 months. In practice, the processing time varies a lot. As soon as you get a case officer (s)he will review the submitted documents, request further documents if required and inform you if you medicals are referred or if external checks are performed. 

All the best,
Monika


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Monica...

before DIAC? what's the process?

My Agent lodged the state sponsorship app to WA y'dy? how long will that take?

& after that what's the process?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, 

sorry, I missed that you inquired about the WA sponsorship application process. They will review your application and inform DIAC that they are nominating your, if you fulfill the criteria. This leads to an invite of your EOI to lodge a visa. 

I have no idea how long WA takes to process state sponsorship applications and I'm too lazy to look up timeline dates right now because it can only be an indication of the range of waiting periods. You can take a look at these two threads though: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3672-western-australia-state-sponsorship.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9035-state-sponsorship-applications-club.html

By the way, why hasn't your agent informed you about the application process? 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## k.ramanrao (Feb 15, 2013)

HI PRAZ,

I am raman from HYD want to apply for 489 visa.
Not sure how much funds i need to declare and how to know.
please help.

Raman


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

depends on the state Raman, you should be able to get some feedback from below group as suggested by Shel:

State Sponsorship Applications Club

Cheers!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> No you can work in any field you want but you must be employed full time. If you were desperate for income and to get the work done so you qualify for PR you could work as a taxi driver, in a supermarket anything at all.


Hello Shel,

How easy it to get a job on Supermarkets ? How to apply and what's the procedure ? What's the experience they would expect ? (I am a software engineer.)What's the average salary per hour in Supermarkets ?

Thanks

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

You get minimum wage, about $12 an hour, google it. So not a huge amount and are often up against younger students etc who they can pay less so its not as easy as it seems. But there are always similar jobs in malls, food service etc. Just have a different resume for those jobs because they often turn you down if they see your are over qualified.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Shel,

any Regional recommendations in WA? where i could find a decent full time job ?

am a project coordinator

clueless..!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> You get minimum wage, about $12 an hour, google it. So not a huge amount and are often up against younger students etc who they can pay less so its not as easy as it seems. But there are always similar jobs in malls, food service etc. Just have a different resume for those jobs because they often turn you down if they see your are over qualified.


Hello Shell,

Thanks for that. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## VJM (May 6, 2013)

Hi , 
I'm in Process for PR for ( ANZSCO 511112) . How is the job availability for Project Coordinator and what's the average salary for 5-6 Years of Experience . How fast can one expect to land a job . 

VJ


praz567 said:


> Hi Shel.. thanks so much for your reply
> 
> TR visa i'm hoping to go on is a 489 to WA state sponsorship
> 
> ...


----------



## rehanathar (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,
I am in Australia for the last 4 years. I am currently on TR (485) which is due to expire next year. My question is I got a full time employment and if my employer try to extend my visa.. should he apply for Work Sponsor Visa or he can apply PR on my behalf.

regards
rehan


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi praz567,
> 
> the 887 visa is not a points-based visa. You can check the criteria that you have to fulfill here: 887 - Eligibility
> 
> ...


hi guys..how you going??? hope all are keeping good.. i have almost completed my year of regional work..does this mean i can apply for PR now???

value your opinions and feedback

cheers!
praz


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

praz567 said:


> hi guys..how you going??? hope all are keeping good.. i have almost completed my year of regional work..does this mean i can apply for PR now???
> 
> value your opinions and feedback
> 
> ...


did you live two years in a regional area as well?


----------

